# How Sonic became.



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

Thought these pics were cute


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have that shirt.


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

i want it


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I got that shirt too but it's sold out http://shirt.woot.com/friends.aspx?k=8152


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I would love to have the t-shirt... My hedgehog is named Sonic lol, though he doesn't have blue quils or red shoes...


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

uh! everyone here seams to have that shirt but me! i want it


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

My family got me this shirt. So cute, no?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I actually bought an extra in case I ever found someone who wanted one... it's an adult medium I think. Maybe I could bring it to someone at the CO show this October.


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

oh! does anyone know how I can get that shirt? I adore it! 

... thought - does this mean all the rings are actually toilet paper tubes?


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Then I wonder what the Choas Emeralds would be... Maybe a wheel lol


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Bookgobbler said:


> oh! does anyone know how I can get that shirt? I adore it!
> 
> ... thought - does this mean all the rings are actually toilet paper tubes?


I think that's a paint can


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

yup it's a paint can but if that is how sonic became blue... ya gotta wonder what else has been covered up :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Ahava said:


> My family got me this shirt. So cute, no?


I'd love to get one, but the closest store is Ottawa, quite a ride for me. I don't want to order it from the net cause the size chard makes me believe the large may be too small...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They do fit rather small. I think they are teen sizes rather than adult. My daughter got an x-large.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> They do fit rather small. I think they are teen sizes rather than adult. My daughter got an x-large.


if your daughter is on the slim side this is no going to fit me I guess. I usually wear medium and exeptionnaly small (when it runs big). I might try my luck and see if I can return it with the website.


----------

